# Esa noche tuve el peor sueño que he tenido en mi vida



## FireRaptor

Hallo. Heute Abend habe ich in diesem Satz gedacht, und ich weiss nicht wie man ihn auf Deutsch sagt. Ich brauche eure Hilfe.


_Esa noche tuve el peor sueño que he tenido en toda mi vida._

Diese Nacht, habe ich das schlimmste Traum gehabt, das ich in meinem ganzen Leben gehabt habe ???


Danke.

PD: Bitte Korrigiert ihr meine Sätze, wenn ich Fehler gemacht habe. Bessere Übersetzungen auch.


----------



## capials

Es une ensayo de un canadiense !Espere Vd. los  nativos.

_Esa noche tuve el peor sueño que he tenido en toda mi vida.

_In der Nacht erlitt  ich den bedrückensten Traum meines Lebens.


----------



## Ursi21

Hallo FireRaptor,

  Heute Abend habe ich *an diesen* _(Akk.)_ Satz gedacht, und ich weiss nicht*,* wie man ihn auf Deutsch sagt. Ich brauche eure Hilfe.

_Esa noche tuve el peor sueño que he tenido en toda mi vida._


  Ich würde sagen:
  1. Jene Nacht hatte ich den schlimmsten Traum meines Lebens.  
  2. Jene Nacht hatte ich den schlimmsten Traum, den ich je gehabt habe in meinem ganzen Leben.  (wörtliche Übersetzung)  

  P*S*:  Bitte *k*orrigiert meine Sätze, wenn ich Fehler gemacht habe. 

  Oder Du könntest ganz einfach sagen:  Könntet ihr bitte meine Fehler korrigieren?

  Saludos


----------



## FireRaptor

Ursi21 said:


> 2.Jene Nacht hatte ich den schlimmsten Traum, den ich je gehabt habe in meinem ganzen Leben.


 
Und, möchtest du mir sagen, warum man das "je" benutzt, oder muss ich ein anderes Thema aufmachen?


----------



## Ursi21

„Je“ ist ein Adverb und heißt so viel wie „bis jetzt“.


----------



## FireRaptor

Ok, ich verstehe. Eine andere Frage, warum ist es?

_den ich je gehabt habe in meinem ganzen Leben_

Und nicht

_den ich je in meinem ganzen Leben gehabt habe_


----------



## Ursi21

Beide Sätze sind korrekt.


----------

